# Any one heat with wood?



## Yardman (Sep 10, 2011)

Just curious, I've been doing it for a few years. Live in the woods and know how to run a chainsaw, and a wood splinter, and an axe.

My favorite smell from the chimney is that from black cherry. I'm off to cook venison on the open flames and beef for da wife. Using oak as the main flame/smoke/taste.


----------



## LimboGirl (Oct 28, 2011)

My parents do. It irritates my lungs. I like the smell though.


----------



## Yardman (Sep 10, 2011)

My biggest issue is dust, but I've had that with forced air systems.

I like to watch the fire. Often it is better than whats on TV. Different species of trees burn differently and I enjoy that.

Maybe it's just the "Cave Man In ME" ? IDK, just know I like fire and the fact I can heat my house with what I did to make it happen.


----------



## LimboGirl (Oct 28, 2011)

I like to watch a fire burn, also. I just can't. It starts irritating my lung immediately. We have a fire pit on our patio and I had to tell my husband he would have to enjoy it without me. Oh well. Enjoy your fire. I always liked chopping wood, also. I wasn't very good at it though.


----------



## CalifGuy (Nov 2, 2011)

LOL...clicked on this subject thinking it was some sexual reference or innuendo that I was not yet familiar with but, nope, it really is quite literal...does anyone heat with wood. Not here...I'd freeze to death if my Southern California home dropped down to 65 degrees each night rather than the 72 degrees I like to keep it at! ;-)


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Me & my husband installed a wood/coal furnace in our last house, couldn't stomach the price of gas, we built the chimney and spent alot of time gathering free wood, we saved alot of 
$$ in those 2 year living there. But it was alot of work. Here is one of our piles before he got the maul & axe out, my dad let us borrow his Log splitter, that was a blessing... I was the Stacker.

We sold that house, now we have oil heat. 

My husband still entertains the idea of getting one of those outdoor wood furnaces for our house. Still throwing the idea around... we can make it so it can heat our garage & the house with underground piping. I used to visit forums on these things trying to decide & checking them out at the Fairs. But we just never took the plunge to get one yet. I know they will take alot more wood than the indoor ones, but one plus -you can throw HUGE logs in there & they'll burn all day long. 

We're not sure we want to go back to all that work of searching for wood, I don't feel like chopping all our trees down to heat our house. I like my woods. But we had some fond memories from using wood heat too.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

CalifGuy said:


> LOL...clicked on this subject thinking it was some sexual reference or innuendo that I was not yet familiar with but, nope, it really is quite literal...does anyone heat with wood. Not here...I'd freeze to death if my Southern California home dropped down to 65 degrees each night rather than the 72 degrees I like to keep it at! ;-)


Marina del Rey?

I misread the title and to me the question was "Anybody heat their wood" and I was like, whoa.....that's interesting. Ha.
We use oak during the winter time.....conveniently started with a Duraflame "log".


----------



## CalifGuy (Nov 2, 2011)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Marina del Rey?
> 
> I misread the title and to me the question was "Anybody heat their wood" and I was like, whoa.....that's interesting. Ha.
> We use oak during the winter time.....conveniently started with a Duraflame "log".


Further inland than Marina Del Rey so maybe the house may really dip down to a very frigid 63 degrees during winter nights if the heater is not turned on...65 just sounded better.


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

31 days after buying my current home, our air conditioner system burst into flames, and the electrical fire took out our furnace. Left a sick feeling in the stomach shelling out the ten grand for a super high efficiency furnace and air conditioner, but in the months where it's 10 below zero, its worth it. Still love to have a wood fire in the fireplace on weekends, but wood is like gold in my area. I arranged a deal with a subcontractor friend to get rid of the trees along a new subdivision area, in exchange for the wood. I love splitting cured wood by hand. Cheap therapy too.


----------



## cruiser (Jul 8, 2011)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cruiser (Jul 8, 2011)

We've been heating our house with a woodstove insert for 3 years now and we love it. Even when it goes down to single digits the heat rarely comes on. Burn about 2 cords a season.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Ok...everytime I read this thread title, it seems so pervy to me. Lol!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yardman (Sep 10, 2011)

It ain't pervy.
Having fun after the meat is cooked on the open fire is awesome  More so when I've killed and butchered that meat.

Nice wood pile SimplyAmourus. I too battle with my green side that wants all to just grow uninhibited and my Caveman side. I've only been using trees that were girdled by beaver...da beaver left...LOL

I'll never cut my sap maples or my acorn oaks. It would be like cutting off a limb from my body. I cherish acorn pesta and maple syrup.

The Beaver and I have a long love/hate relationship......

I'm just a hillbilly


----------



## Yardman (Sep 10, 2011)

Oh, morning wood is important...LOL

I've had a bad sliver from stoking the fire with my morning wood poking out. Kinda like the don't fry bacon in da nude advice.

The important thing is to have hot coalsin da morning for starting the next days fire. Then it's time to ignite the morning wood.


----------



## greeneyedky (Aug 21, 2010)

I've had and used wood heat for over 13 years. It is hard work but worth the money you save. When my fiance and I first got together his house was heated by a gas furnace. We did one season with it. Cost was over $1000 the next year we installed a indoor wood furnace, forced air type and just ran it into our old duct system. LOVED IT!!!! Plus we had an old Fisher stove in the garage. Since moving to a much smaller house the Fisher is in the basement and used to heat the house. We have a furnace here but it is disconnected. The wood stove is a bit dusty but if it saves me a grand a season I don't mind cleaning. We also live in town and our neighbors love the smell. I've even had one neighbor tell me she goes out on her porch just to smell it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

I try heating with morning wood every morning. LOL

sometimes it works sometimes it don't


----------



## jayde (Jun 17, 2011)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> .....conveniently started with a Duraflame "log".


Given all the sexual interest in this thread, TRBE - what do you _really_ mean by a 'Duraflame log' ?????

Sry - I just had to go there . . .


----------



## LimboGirl (Oct 28, 2011)

Yardman said:


> It ain't pervy.
> Having fun after the meat is cooked on the open fire is awesome  More so when I've killed and butchered that meat.
> 
> Nice wood pile SimplyAmourus. I too battle with my green side that wants all to just grow uninhibited and my Caveman side. I've only been using trees that were girdled by beaver...da beaver left...LOL
> ...


What is acorn pesta? I have been wondering if you can eat acorns.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

My parents did growing up. It was a lot of hard work for my dad. The wood burning stove was in the unfinished basement. My dad would go out once a week or two in the back woods to find fallen trees that were not rotted. It wasn't very often that he had to cut one down. My brother and I loved to go along. We'd see porcupines, bob cats and deer every once in a while. Bob cats are pretty cool looking up in the trees.

My dad would chop the wood with an axe and pile it next to the house. The downfall of that is it would harbor mice all year and snakes in the spring and summer. We lived on the lake, so he'd chop wood for bonfires too. This went on for about 15-18 years before they were tired of the work. I remember they had gas tank next to the house for years due to no natural gas lines running through the neighborhood. It saved them money, but it was very hard work. The basement would get very warm and stay that way for hours. They also had a chimney service to clean both the fireplace and wood burning stove chimneys.

Now, with the gas prices so high, it would be well worth the effort as long as your fit to chop the wood and free access to fallen trees. My parents moved from their house and no longer have a wood burning stove in their new house. They are at retirement age, so it just isn't worth the effort in their declining health.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

I’ve an open fire in the sitting room. It’s not much use for heating the house as most of the heat goes up out of the chimney but it does look good, comfortable and romantic. I use oil fired central heating to keep warm but the temp doesn’t go much below 10c, not even a frost where I am. There’s a real knack to lighting the fire, filled the house with smoke until I got it.


----------

